# Show off your pits



## Wilfred (Oct 20, 2017)

gday all I’m about to start building afew pits so I thought I’d jump on aps and see if everyone could show off your pits and if anyone has any advice I’d love to hear it. Cheers


----------



## saximus (Oct 23, 2017)

This is one I made for a Lacey.

Unfortunately I didn't get progress shots but I first made the frame from treated pine and then screwed sheets of 25mm square mesh to the bottom so it wouldn't be able to dig out. I then tech screwed the corrugated iron around the inside. So from the occupants perspective it's basically a giant rounded rectangle and they don't come in contact with the pine at all.

It was really quick and simple to put together. Once I had all the materials, I think it took half a day all up.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 23, 2017)

Not really pits as such (bloody toads) *I keep them off the ground.... but here are two of my outdoor enclosures for my monitors
2 more being built [emoji4]..









Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 26, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Not really pits as such (bloody toads) *I keep them off the ground.... but here are two of my outdoor enclosures for my monitors
> 2 more being built [emoji4]..
> 
> 
> ...


very well built nice idea of keeping those filthy buggers off your prized monitors


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 26, 2017)

Kind words my friend.. anything to keep the family safe [emoji4]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 26, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Kind words my friend.. anything to keep the family safe [emoji4]
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


with those monitors of yours im very jealous especially your black heads very beautiful animals you have

just finished the finishing touches to my pit for beardie and bluey has got one bluey in it


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 27, 2017)

Fantastic set up give me some ideas on a few other projects I'm running around my noggin.. I love the log set up.. (something I am not too happy with mine) keep posting buddy.. 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 27, 2017)

its giong to hold as much blueys and beardies
heres olive shes almost 3 and ready for a male and ive put to 30cm Verreaux's Skink


----------



## Smittiferous (Oct 27, 2017)

@Murph_BTK i need some of your weld mesh supply dude.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 28, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> @Murph_BTK i need some of your weld mesh supply dude.


Mate I will swap you for a Mertens [emoji4]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 28, 2017)

Sorry, Murph. There's only one person Smittiferous is going to swap his Mertens, if at all.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Oct 28, 2017)

Rock paper scissors for it [emoji23]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 14, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Fantastic set up give me some ideas on a few other projects I'm running around my noggin.. I love the log set up.. (something I am not too happy with mine) keep posting buddy..
> 
> Instagram: murph_BTK


she got stuck in one of the smaller logs yesterday


----------



## gemsmidz (May 28, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Not really pits as such (bloody toads) *I keep them off the ground.... but here are two of my outdoor enclosures for my monitors
> 2 more being built [emoji4]..
> 
> 
> ...


This is so amazing. I’d love to have the same for my Pythons. Can I ask where you sourced the hollow logs from?


----------



## Scutellatus (May 28, 2018)

gemsmidz said:


> This is so amazing. I’d love to have the same for my Pythons. Can I ask where you sourced the hollow logs from?


I am going to hazard a guess and say the bush. Collect them, check for hitchhikers, brush off any dirt and wack them in.


----------

